# Smartcast RF15 Fehler ?



## Papa (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo an Alle 

Wer hat von Euch einen Smartcast RF15 und hat vielleicht das gleiche Problem?

Mein Smartcast zeigt mir keine Fische an. In der Simulation kommt auch nur ein Fischsymbol und der zeigt mir den Fisch in 2,60m tiefe. Wenn das Fischsymbol auf dem Bildschirm verschwunden ist , kommt der nächste Fisch in 2,60m tiefe. Direkt am Wasser zeigt der Smartcast im normalen Programm gar keinen Fisch. Könnte das ein Problem der Software sein , was auf dem Smartcast installiert ist ? #c


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Smartcast RF15 Fehler ?*

Hallo Papa

könnte es viehleicht sein das gar kein Fisch da war?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Smartcast RF15 Fehler ?*

Ich habe auch so ein Gerät. Bei Wellen zeigt er manchmal exotische Sachen. Das Wasser muß ganz ruhig sein, dann müßte es funktionieren.


----------



## Papa (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Smartcast RF15 Fehler ?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Papa
> 
> könnte es viehleicht sein das gar kein Fisch da war?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
Das hab ich beim ersten Gewässer auch gedacht #c  Das zweite Gewässer war dann ebenso ohne Fisch. Beim fünften (Fischaufzucht) hab ich dann an das "ist eben kein Fisch da" nicht mehr so glauben können. 
Bei der Simulation zeigt der Smartcast mir auch nur einen Fisch an und das immer in 2,60m tiefe.  Da ist was faul , ganz bestimmt... ;+


----------



## Stefan6 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Smartcast RF15 Fehler ?*

Moin Papa#h 

Hier hat einer wohl das gleiche Problem  

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=64006&highlight=#64006 

Scheinst nicht der einzigste zu sein mit dem Problem.


----------

